
Modern “slaves” at Apple shops [german link] - chappi42
https://www.golem.de/news/buch-apple-intern-die-behandeln-uns-wie-sklaven-1703-126777.html
======
chappi42
There is a somewhat related article in The Guardian:
[https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/dec/03/claps-
and...](https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/dec/03/claps-and-cheers-
apple-stores-carefully-managed-drama).

